# Found the 240 of my price range,



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

I just found on autotrader a 240sx (http://autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?c...d&advanced=n&start_year=1984&color=&cardist=6) which is not in that bad of condition, especially for the price and I managed to talk the guy down to 1800. But tommorow im going for a test drive and saturday im bringing my mechanic friend. I edmunds it and he was selling it for what the private party value is. Though it is auto, I can learn to live with it. Hard to find one with that price, and hard to find them in manual around here. If anyone can run the vin for me if they still got a few checks on it, that would be really helpful. I ran it myself and it showed 14 records, but don't know what the records are. 

but its just a standard edition 1991 240SX hatchback

Checking out the car itself I have compiled a bunch of pictures for it (located below, click on thumbnails to enlarge)







there is only a few noticable things wrong with it:
exhaust, click in engine, spoiler, seat leak, door pannel, door locks, fog lights
the exhuast as in pic you saw was in crap so i wanna get a performance exhaust for it, if I can
the click i think is the clutch motor rubbing against something, but actually I think it is the valve lifter (hope not), you realy hear it at 1000 rpms

the spoiler is just a little loose
there is leaks under the seat we think, or a hatch leak
door panels on the inside are with the cloth are sorta coming apart

Minor crack in winshield, similar to someone driving behind a truck and a pebble hit it, not going to spred, and if it does, it won't be much.
the flip up auto lights work (can't think of the real term for it)
the door locks dont work, the key doesnt fit, but the guys there are fixing that supposidly and the fog lights have shitty wiring
its like house wire and all exposed, i can re do that myself

you can see the bad wiring next to the green battery the white cord, I think its house wires...

have more pictures I'll post in reply because I think this forum only takes 5 or 6 images per post, but if anyone can offer me any advice on these and things to look out for that would be really helpfull.


----------



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

the rest of the pics







I have done my research and eveything, its just I don't get much hands on experience with 240sx's but this definitly a budget prodject which will be fun.

I mean for the price its awsome, the exterior just needs a good wash and putting in a new sound system is always awsome, I only really need this car to last through college and maybe a little bit more, but this should do the trick if not more. 

something I forgot to post earlier is the working things
AC works better than my dads 98 prelude, lights, fogs, motor for moving the lights on the hood, electronics inside, all electric things inside work, even the seatbelt ones work.

well just any other advice or price adjustments you think I should try, would be more than helpfull.

thanks


----------



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

Did not mean to double post, sry.
also curious how much it would cost to switch from auto to manual for that model.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

KFidelity said:


> Did not mean to double post, sry.
> also curious how much it would cost to switch from auto to manual for that model.



auto ---> manual  writeup


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

you might as well get a new motor while your at it, cause it costs a grip and if you planned on swaping later you would be wasting your time


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i would not buy that car and definately wouldnt pay 1800 for it. too much wrong with it.

anyways for a vin check go to www.240sx.us and search around. one of the guys...i think it was brian240sx said he has free vin checks so try to get his email address or something.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

yeah that's way too much with the problems it has.....save the money and find the manual...it'll be worth it in the long run!!!!


----------



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah I don't want to pay 1800 for it either. Today when I go again, and hopefully will have the correct salesmen instead of of the mechanic. If I can get it for 1200 is my ultimate goal. That and I don't plan on swapping my engine at all, so thats out.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

if u can get him down to 1200 try 1000 (cash in ur pocket) like someone said in another post


----------



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

Thats what I'm aiming at, because I can just list the things that need to fixed on it and just shut the salesmen up on it and give them cash, except I want them to finish fixing the door locks heh.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

trade in the toyota too!!!....lol j/k...but yeah if u get it for 1000 the auto-manual swap wouldn't be to pricey (if u do it yourself)


----------



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

I got either 2 people from work to buy it for 500, if they don't I think they were going to give me 400 on a trade in for it. Also, my friend got bored and made a car domain site about it, before the 'operation' was finished. Fixed the rusted doors with bondo and painted it, not to mention it has a few other physical belmishes removed.

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/582784

it shows old speakers, old body repairing (by me) and the new system.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Why would you buy a car that has that many issues its a lemon by the time you finish fixing it, it will cost you 5 Grand... Dude do yourself a favor keep looking get local papers and look a little more don't settle.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

yeh i settled and got a headache :thumbdwn:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

dont do it man... Keep looking... you still got a cars so no worries!

EDIT: But see if they will fix the problems before you buy it, since its a dealership and not a private seller. My friend buys alot of used cars and if the cars have any problems he tries to get the dealer to fix it.


----------



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

I don't have the cash to get a 3000+ dollar one, I want to make it a budget build, not to mention it is not red, they are all red around here!


----------



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

Well earlier when I went to test drive it, I couldn't because I'm not 18 yet, but tommorow when brng the father with he can drive it. Though I couldn't drive it, I was allowed to ride in passenger as he drove for about 10 minutes, and yes he did floor it a few times, but there was another 240 with the same year but the SE model, and really beat up and just good for a few parts. I get it for free if I want if I buy the good condition one.

Good thing though is he will still take a trade in but I may be able to sell my car to a few people I know for more.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

that sounds like a good deal... You gonna be doing the work your self?


----------



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

3/4ths of it, 10/10ths of the interior work and the normal wear and tear work. I'm having 2 friends help me out with the engine parts, because they majored in automotive, so they know alot more than I do...
heh


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

dude if you paid 3 grand id slap you in the face with nuts. it would have to have been bought and then garaged for 10 years and driving for only a couple(depending on the year...) well thats what i think atleast. the 240's are great but dont pay too much dude....especially for one all fucked up


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

Kelso said:


> dude if you paid 3 grand id slap you in the face with nuts. it would have to have been bought and then garaged for 10 years and driving for only a couple(depending on the year...) well thats what i think atleast. the 240's are great but dont pay too much dude....especially for one all fucked up


i agree. i got my 240 back in 99 (my first car, thank you mom) and have stored it every winter since, which is like 6 months out of the every yr here (dam the snow). hey if u r willing to settle for an auto buy mine dammit i cant sell the car to save my life. once someone finds out its an auto i cant get them to look twice at it.


----------



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

dude my email is [email protected], send me pics and info and we can talk price. BTW, where are located near?

edit; NM, saw the the thread in market place, I don't want coupe, sorry, but other than that the car looks great.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

KFidelity said:


> dude my email is [email protected], send me pics and info and we can talk price. BTW, where are located near?
> 
> edit; NM, saw the the thread in market place, I don't want coupe, sorry, but other than that the car looks great.


once again my car has kicked me in my ass i find someone willing to settle for an auto, they want a hatch and i have a coupe.


----------



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

sorry


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

hahahahahha


----------



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

Went to the brother-in-laws friend's dealership, NICE cars there, alot of mid-upper ones, but no 240SXs. Although, he did check the local auctions but they are all in CA, FL, and NY, so no go with those. After talking with him and I told him about the one I found, he said him and one of his mechanics are going to check it out, and if it runs, he will buy it and then I can buy it from him rather than that crappy dealership. He will be able to tell me if it really is a lemon or a good deal. Though for a 1800 dollar car, it will need work, but his dealership does have a mechanic bay area for repairs, so I can buy parts at cost and just pay for labor.



score

now I am only milimeters away from that car


----------

